# Decide my new GamerTag.



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, unfailingly, I am yet again bored with my current GamerTag. I'm also still kind of irked that XBox Live thinks the word 'fab' means '*censored.7.6*', therefore my GamerTag must be 'faabiosonfire'. My creative juices haven't been able to come up with anything really unique, so I turn to you guys.

So, I need some new ideas. I'm definitely looking on making this one as permanent as possible. If you _do_ happen to have an idea, make it something simple, none of the 'xx HALO LORD xx' 'XIX MASTERCHEIF123' *censored.2.0*.

I'll pick the best one.


----------



## Mino (Jun 9, 2010)

TwoTrickPony.

Do it.


----------



## Nic (Jun 9, 2010)

I 69 ftw


----------



## Hiro (Jun 9, 2010)

cakeisalie


----------



## Lewis (Jun 9, 2010)

Erifnosioibaf
Oibaf


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2010)

xXxCloud420StrifeXxSNIP3zXx


----------



## Marcus (Jun 9, 2010)

iShootuDie


----------



## Nic (Jun 9, 2010)

I think mine is still perfect for Fabio.

i69ftw


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 9, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> xXxCloud420StrifeXxSNIP3zXx


This.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 9, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> xXxCloud420StrifeXxSNIP3zXx


SO CLEVER. SO ORIGINAL!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 9, 2010)

PerishSong

?


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 10, 2010)

I-am-God :L


----------



## Mino (Jun 10, 2010)

People:

Gamertags can be a maximum of 15 characters in length, including spaces.  Spaces, letters, and numbers are the only characters allowed.  The gamertag cannot start with a space or a number, and there can be no double spaces.

Go here to check the availability of a gamertag: http://checkgamertag.com/


----------



## Princess (Jun 10, 2010)

Pallyisonfire


B)


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

EffingMagnets


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 10, 2010)

Idk FabioisNabio??? I don't know... But whatever it is add me after currently I don't have any good online games but I might get some but add me my gamertag is Jrrj15


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Idk FabioisNabio??? I don't know... But whatever it is add me after currently I don't have any good online games but I might get some but add me my gamertag is Jrrj15


It thinks "fab" is fa g, so he can't.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well uhhhh

FanioisNabio
or Fanio
or UBERPWNAGEGUY1234


----------



## Zachary (Jun 10, 2010)

faab faab


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 10, 2010)

BiancarelliSoda


----------



## Mino (Jun 10, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> EffingMagnets


This.  This wins.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 10, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS OMG YEAH

FORGET WHAT I SAID BEFORE THIS IS EPIC


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 11, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see the epic here, someone point it out.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 11, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-agl0pOQfs

1:49.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 11, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. While their complete and total idiocy is funny, I refuse to put anything in my GamerTag that pertains to the Insane Clown Posse, the worst 'rap' group *censored.3.0*ing ever. Great idea though, haha. I need stuff like that, people!


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 11, 2010)

ThisIsFabio?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 11, 2010)

FoxtrotFrenzy
Mr Meatball

Try Fabio instead of Faabio... as they changed the rulings on certain things not too long ago.


----------



## Mino (Jun 11, 2010)

Clearly you haven't considered your best option yet: POKEFAB.

You can get real excited about trading furni with your buds in Philly!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 11, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Clearly you haven't considered your best option yet: POKEFAB.
> 
> You can get real excited about trading furni with your buds in Philly!


*censored.3.0* you. And will do, Andy.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 11, 2010)

TheDaftGamer


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 11, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you accept anything from the SNL spoof then?

Because RChldrnFarAway would be great.


----------



## Princess (Jun 11, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Clearly you haven't considered your best option yet: POKEFAB.
> 
> You can get real excited about trading furni with your buds in Philly!


XDDD
I agree with this.
110% full heartedly agree with this. XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2010)

imafairyprincess


----------



## Mino (Jun 11, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> imafairyprincess


16 characters. (smirk2)


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 11, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> imafairyprincess


So clever!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 11, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(un)

herpderp4lyfe


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2010)

I recently changed mine to Origin Of Rage, being a flamer and all, so I think it depends on who you are and what you like.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah Toast / I like Toast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avU5onrWfYo


----------



## AndyB (Jun 12, 2010)

I liek sure


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> I recently changed mine to Origin Of Rage, being a flamer and all


Yeah.  Sounds about right.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 12, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> I recently changed mine to Origin Of Rage, being a flamer and all, so I think it depends on who you are and what you like.


You do realize you called yourself a queer, _right?_


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jun 12, 2010)

has he decided yet? if not i dont care so call yourself Perry'sPetPlatypus


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry for the double. this is easier then doing a triple post to say sorry


----------



## Princess (Jun 12, 2010)

talkintomyself


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 13, 2010)

TopCat


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Jun 13, 2010)

theiratefabio2


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 13, 2010)

Like what Marcus said, YEAH TOAST, should be your gamer tag.


----------

